# Comfortis vs Revolution?



## LoveOscar (Feb 4, 2013)

I have used Comfortis in the past with huge success (totally squashed an entire infestation in the house and yard in about two weeks). However, and this is a couple of years later, I used it last month and am still fighting fleas. Not an infestation by any means, but I still find one or two crawling on Oscar and its been below 40 degrees for a while. Granted we dont get deep freezes here, but sheesh. We are fighting heartworms and I am worried about Oscar eating the new fleas and reexposing himself to other worms that he has been treated for. We also found our first tick today! Yuck!!

My mom has suggested Revolution, which to my understanding is topically applied instead of orally. I havent had success with topicals like Frontline down south where a deep freeze doesnt kill the majority of bugs yearly, but wanted to know if Revolution was a better repelent?

I havent been able to contact my vet yet about this, as I am also curious whether I can use Comfortis while in the middle of Immiticide treatments. DH do/pu'd the pup last time for the first overnight treatment and forgot to get another Comfortis pill. I'll probably go up to the vet sometime this week to confer about it. Just wanted others thoughts on it.

Thanks,
LO


----------



## harmony (May 30, 2002)

Never over medicate your dog and that being said revolution is good (I think). I can do a capstar if need be and then the drops, if that helps. Never listen to some dummy at the front desk like I did once, ask your vet, and demand a solution


----------



## LoveOscar (Feb 4, 2013)

I plan on asking my vet first, if I can treat for fleas and ticks while treating for heartworms. It is a big worry that he might get sick with something else while fighting heartworms, as we are due for more than one monthly treatment of Immiticide. Later this month he goes in for two more shots, and we have another month, atleast, of being slow and lazy while the worms breakdown and pass throuh his system. His appetite is up and down, which is expected, but I dont want anything else to tax him if I can prevent it. Even a natural alternative (working!!) repellent would be helpful really.


----------



## harmony (May 30, 2002)

OH sorry you are treating heartworms? I have done rescues in two different ways treating that. How are you doing it? here to help!


----------



## harmony (May 30, 2002)

Are you taking your dog to the vets for shots, or oral med at home?


----------



## harmony (May 30, 2002)

dogs can be low or high heartworm plus, depending on that and your vet it can be done two ways "depending" ok.


----------



## harmony (May 30, 2002)

and treating a dog for heartworm might not be a good idea to be left outside, I know nothing, just saying.


----------



## LoveOscar (Feb 4, 2013)

Oscar was tested heartworm positive by city animal services when they picked him up. He has heartworms. They actually released him from the pound to us two days early (supposed to wait 48 hours for adoption papers to be processed, but he came home as soon as everything was signed) on the promise that we'd seek medical attention asap for heartworms.

At the first vet visit, we did a Heartguard (Ivermectin) and was started on 30 days of Doxycycline (2 tablets, twice daily, with peanut butter) which is an antibiotic and anti inflammatory. When the Doxy was done, we made the second appointment with the vet. He was given Immiticide by the vet and he stayed with the vet overnight to be monitored for reaction of the shot site, which was administered in his lower lumbar region. One month after the first shot, Oscar will be going back to the vet to get two more shots of Immiticide. He is staying overnight, two nights, for monitoring by the vet. Then he comes home and gets to be still-ish for another month. He will continue Heartguard (Ivermectin) as a preventative from here on out. There will probably be a follow up test a month or so afterwards to see if he is still heartworm positive.

Oscar is _not_ an outside dog. He does not get left alone outside for any length of time at all, ever. Because of the heartworm treatment, he has to be quiet and still (as still as you can make an active GSD), he gets hand walked on a leash, three to four times a day, every day. He has to pee, and it **** well is not going to be in my house hahahaha. We somehow picked a tick up while hand walking in the backyard.

I visited a local all natural pet chain to see what all natural alternatives were available. There are options; diotamaceous earth, pepperment/clove oil, etc. I want to do more research before I just pop into one of those treatments though. DE has to be sprinkled on the fur and rubbed in, but Oscars undercoat is probably to thick to allow that. I know clove oil is a neurotoxin and used as an insect killer in gardening, but I don't know what the concentration is or if I want Oscar licking that.

I talked to my vet today, and both she and us over looked continuing flea and heartworm preventative treatment. So tomorrow morning, I will be going to get a Heartguard and a topical flea and tick repellent. Frontline has a new one out that is _supposed_ to be working well.


----------

